# Ski boot power strap - gimmick?



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm debating taking the power strap off of my ski boots.  I've been reading online about it, and I'm starting to get the feeling that it is much more of a gimmick than anything else.  What is said online about it suggests that it has magical powers, which is usually the first indicator that it's a gimmick.  How does it really transfer power from you to your boots?  And I've never had issues with shin banging.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Nov 2, 2014)

Are you asking about the stock power strap or the aftermarket "Booster Strap"?  If it's the real Booster Strap, they allow a much more progressive flex from your boots. First time I used them it felt like I had added power steering to my skis. Haven't skied without them for years. If you are asking about the stock strap, most stock straps are just to keep the liner against your shins. Most have no give, so there is a sudden hard stop at the end of flexing forward.  I also would have to constantly tighten  the stock strap throughout the day.

I have always thought that buying the Booster Strap was the cheapest improvement I have done for my skiing.  Either way it's easy enough to test how they work.  Flip them on Ebay if you think they're a gimmick.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

I am talking about the stock power strap that came with the boots.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Nov 2, 2014)

Then just do a few runs without using them and see if that helps or hinders your skiing. Or spend the $35 and try a Booster strap for a gimmick that actually works.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2014)

Buy a real Booster Strap.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2014)

Per wa-loaf...just "Buy a real Booster Strap"...and go skiing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 2, 2014)

What is the difference between the stock "power strap" and the Booster Strap?


----------



## bigbog (Nov 3, 2014)

$.01 = Elasticity.  Booster straps will maintain that constant contact with your shins no matter what you're doing...whereas stock straps are a _static_ length...has holes in its function when one flexes and when one recoils....often loose and then can be too tight...


----------



## Edd (Nov 3, 2014)

Hmm..I've never used a booster strap but I'm intrigued. 

VK, why are you considering even removing the stock one? Is it causing an issue?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2014)

I've always just stuck with the stock strap.  Maybe I'm missing out on something.........

I would have thought the aftermarket would be more the gimmick, but maybe not according to some here.


----------



## mishka (Nov 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I've always just stuck with the stock strap.  Maybe I'm missing out on something.........
> 
> I would have thought the aftermarket would be more the gimmick, but maybe not according to some here.



I think you do missing out. There is only one way to find out… Try it
 I have extra pair and can let you try Booster strap . Remind me next time we ski together

btw not all ski boots will work with Booster strap because it straps to the liner not to the shell


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2014)

sounds good.


----------



## VTKilarney (Nov 4, 2014)

Edd said:


> Hmm..I've never used a booster strap but I'm intrigued.
> 
> VK, why are you considering even removing the stock one? Is it causing an issue?


I was toying with the idea just because I don't feel that it really does much and I didn't feel like dealing with it.  Not a good reason, for sure.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 5, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I was toying with the idea just because I don't feel that it really does much and I didn't feel like dealing with it.  Not a good reason, for sure.



What kind of boots do you have? Some boots you can remove the strap without cutting it. If this is your boot it most likely is a llen key behind your calf.
Take it off and try it. My guess is you will reinstall it.


----------

